# Treble increase + speakers = bad?



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I was looking around for my speakers, because I was hearing that the R50's had some tweeter issues, where they fried. And a Polk Audio represenative said this;



> Hello,
> The address is Polk Canada, 10 Murray Street, Brampton, Ontario, Canada L6X1R7 include a copy of your sales receipt. My advice is to reduce the settings on the EQ, everytime you make a change of 3 dB on the adjustments, it requires the amplifier to produce twice as much power at that one frequency. If you make a 6 dB change it's four times as much power required. The result is that the receiver, that's powering your system, is driven into clipping, producing high amounts of very high frequency distortion. In turn this causes the voice coils of your tweeters to become extremely hot, the built-in cooling fluid isn't able to drain off enough heat fast enough and the tweeter gets burned out.
> Regards, Ken


Is this true?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Generally, yes, although I would have expressed it differently. Did you have the HF boosted by 6+dB?

Kal


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

This isnt for me, its an older thread. A really old thread, back in 03 on a different forum.


----------

